# Win win rapido vs hoyt grand prix 720 limbs



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will get much better response to this question in the FITA section. Most of the coaches who post here have more experience with compound bows.


----------



## Siva (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

